# Railing attachment using Kregs HD pocket hole jig



## joea99 (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm putting up a cedar railing, indoors, with 4×4 posts and 2×4 rails, set with wide side up, and 3/4 inch tubular balusters set in drilled holes.

All has gone astonishingly well, so far, with 3 section installed and looking a little better than acceptable. Very pleased with the strength of the connections.

However, now some comments have been made that the pocket screw holes "would look better" if they faced the other way. So . . .

I guess the question becomes, if I pull these out, not that big a deal, will the strength of the connection be "ok" when the screws a driven in again. Granted they will be driven into fresh wood, but there will still be the cavity left in the original location.

Should I fill those, wait for set, then reinstall? Or should I just forget the whole deal and "re-program" certain eyeballs?


----------



## joea99 (Aug 27, 2018)

I just had another thought (more coffee can do that). I can just leave it as is and, if they are still an eyesore, I call mill a few boards of appropriate length, width and thickness, to run the length of the railing, covering the pocket holes and looking like it was meant to be all along.

Besides, I can't seem to find any cedar dowels to fill the holes and do not want to get into making any.

Or is that cheating?


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

I think dowels (end grain) should not be used. You want plugs and it will look better with plugs then without them 
 
plug cutters


----------



## joea99 (Aug 27, 2018)

> I think dowels (end grain) should not be used. You want plugs and it will look better with plugs then without them
> 
> plug cutters
> 
> ...


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

> Ah. Those produce tapered plugs I guess for screw holes, etc. The pocket screw holes are angled in, like "toe nailing" a screw into a recessed pocket instead of standing proud of the work, or splitting the wood.
> 
> - joea99


Yes, of course, the pocked screw holes are angled, but you can:

1) cut the plugs flashed after plugging them in, or
2) cut them before with a simple jig: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/400545


----------



## joea99 (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks for the link. The big problem for me is finding dowel stock in cedar that is not outrageously priced, once materiel and shipping is factored in. I may have to go find that old lathe under the stacks of whatever that has accumulated since being stuffed in the barn years ago.


----------

